# Best winter picture



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

A few winters ago. RIP Rubes :-(


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Oops sorry I accidentally posted!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My horse at 4 years old playing in the snow.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful pictures so far!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope I'll have one by December 21st!


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

Me too !


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^I hope you do too! I want a lot of pics for this! It will be fun to judge!


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's my "Darlin" stuck in the barn after a snowstorm!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Holy crap that is a lot of snow!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

oh wow, that is a lot of snow how did you get him out of there and did he not just sink again.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

The poor baby, Appy Luvr!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

bumpeth!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

we got some snow on Saturday but i didn't get any good pics really, and it all melted, but there should be more before this contest ends!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Dream, 24 year old Morgan mare.









Maybe I'll have an even better one before it ends! It was tough choosing which horse to post LOL I haven't posted Dream enough so I figured it should be here


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

jessica on a trail we got stuck


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

LOl holy cow...thats ALOT of snow! I want that!


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

bubblegum said:


> oh wow, that is a lot of snow how did you get him out of there and did he not just sink again.


That was last springs snowstorm. Darlin, Flyer, and Starshine were stuck in there for probably a week. The whole corral was chest deep with snow. Darlin was attempting to come out when she saw me but that was as far as she got!!


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think I'm in love with the second picture, but the one of the Appy is too funny.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

apache


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

This is JR my TWH he was eating the snow off the fence...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

This is Amanda (chestnut) and Mariah (paint) playing in the snow.  They're sisters.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

wow, everyone is so good.
mine isnt that goood but...
hope its ok..
not very big but thats the biggest it will go :/ 
its basically misty in the snow all snowy xD


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Baby Chexys first snowfall!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

~~bump~~


----------



## tscowgirl (Dec 11, 2009)

*winter ponies*

here are a couple of my favs


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey I took A couple of these. You don't even like Jenny.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Here are some winter pictures of my horses.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my ponies in the snow ! =D


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

^ The girls inspecting the arena after the first snow of the year!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Holy tails! I love how long they are!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

man its hard to post just one!!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

paintluver said:


> ^Holy tails! I love how long they are!


Thanks! Lol. Chess's actually only reaches her hocks, and willows is about 5 inches from her ankles, and bea's is about the same. They are standing in about 2 feet of snow though, so I think that's why it looks longer:lol:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Oh! haha! That is funny.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok, i'm a bit of a cheat as i've got more than one, but none of these are very good so...yeah.  Dani; Recongize that little brown pony? BARNMOBILE. <3


----------



## catandminot (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay so I live in north Georgia, where snow fall is a treat! haha

This is the best one I have of my mares, Cat and Minot, running around in the "snow".


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's my boy, Java!


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

I got pictures of my baby in the snow today! Here's my favourite.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^I can't see it. If you want to retry I will extend this another day (Untile December 23 if you like)

Make sure you all have pics in if you want them in!!!


HURRY!!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wait nevermind! I see you posted earlier!


*GOES TO JUDGE!!*


*CONTEST CLOSED!!!!!*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

When are the results coming out?


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok, hopefully it'll work this time!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am judging right now Results should be up in a couple mins.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*RESULTS:*
Just wanted to make sure you saw it! lol


Here are the results! This was a fun/hard category to judge. But I think I did ok!
Everyone had GREAT pictures! I honestly mean that, that is why this was SO hard to judge.

Enough blibber blabber, here are the results:

Anebel- 1
Justleaveittomya- 2
Catandminot-3
Jordi-4
Smarby-5
If you want me to tell my reasoning I can, or I can just do that if you like. It is up to you!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

aww, shame i didnt come anywhere, but tbh i had fun. A well run contest. Thanks for giving me the chance to enter


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks paintluver and congrats to everyone!


----------

